# Spark plug and ignition wires on 69 Lemans



## costucu (Sep 7, 2010)

Doing some Spring cleaning on my '69 Lemans.
350 engine, almost stock (Edelbrock intake and carb).

Any recommendations on spark plugs and ignition wires? Should I just go with AC R45S or try something "better"? What about the wires? Any suggestions?

The one thing that I need to mention is that the engine likes to diesel sometimes when I turn it off, especially when hot. (I need to play with the idle some more, maybe change the thermostat, try a little Sea Foam...)

I do not expect the spark plugs to fix the problem but I want to make a good choice nevertheless.

Thanks!


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

As you suggest, the dieseling is possibly caused by the idle being too high. When the idle on my car is high (1970, 350 2bbl), it will also diesel when hot. Adjusting to spec resolves problem.

If your plugs look clean, I would stay with them. I use R46S, which is a slightly hotter plug (and recommended for my engine/year).


----------



## costucu (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I was actually thinking of going with a colder plug if possible...


----------

